# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  سنجش 25 فروردین

## BlackRose

سلام دوستان🌷لطفا اگه میشه سوالات سنجش 25فروردین رو بزارید ، اگرم اینجا نمیشه بزارین ممنون میشم در تلگرام بفرستید... رشته تجربی!
ID : Ghzl_Au
برام فرستادن مرسی دیگه نیاز نیست

----------


## rajabph

اره بزارید دمتون گرم

----------


## Egotist

کی حوصله داره از اون همه صفحه عکس بگیره

----------


## faeze-kmz

*bacheha lotfan yeki befreste
*

----------


## farhadhamidi

بچه ها برا منم بفرستید رشته ریاضی Mr_farhad1

----------


## parnia-sh

من دفترچم پره .سیاه شده.
اگه تونستم پاک میکنم میفرستم
اما قول نمیدم

----------


## mohsen..

امروز ثبت نام کرده بودم ولی نرفتم

----------


## omid007

55

----------


## reza16

کارنامه نهایی کی میاد؟

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohsen..


امروز ثبت نام کرده بودم ولی نرفتم


me too :\*

----------


## Elham_nazili

بچه ها من اصلا این فروم ثبت نام کردم برای دو آزمون سنجش 29 بهمن و 20 اسفند و همونطوری که گفتم عجله دارم می خوام از این فروم برم  هر کس این دو آزمون رو برام بفرسته بهش شارژ 5 تومانی از هر اپراتوری که هست می دهم.
http://forum.konkur.in/thread51735.html
*تو نیکی میکن و در دجله انداز که ایزد در بیابانت دهد باز*

----------


## mahdi7798

اولین ازمون سنجشم بود......سوالاش خیلی خوب بودن.....فقط شیمی وقت گیر بود....کاظم ببینه یکم از اینا یاد بگیره سوال یعنی چی....

----------


## †Muhammad†

> اولین ازمون سنجشم بود......سوالاش خیلی خوب بودن.....فقط شیمی وقت گیر بود....کاظم ببینه یکم از اینا یاد بگیره سوال یعنی چی....


برادر تو اگ از سوال چیزی میدونستی اینو نمیگفتی!!مزخرف ترین سوالای عمرمو دیدم.
سوالای دینیشو برو با کنکور مقایسه کن ببین چقدر پرته دینی توجهش بیشتر رو مفاهیم ایاته اما این سنجش فقط یخواد متن کتابارو سوال بده دینی قلمچی خیلیییی سرتر از سنجشه.سوالای زیستش ک اصن ب گرد سوالای کنکورش نمیرسه و سوالای شیمیش هم غیراتستاندارد ترین سوالا بودن چون هم غلط داشت هم وقتگیر!
یکی از سوالای شیمیشو میذارم.خوشحال میشم پاسخ درستو پیدا کنی

----------


## †Muhammad†

> اولین ازمون سنجشم بود......سوالاش خیلی خوب بودن.....فقط شیمی وقت گیر بود....کاظم ببینه یکم از اینا یاد بگیره سوال یعنی چی....


پاسخ درست کدومه؟؟!!!

----------


## rajabph

برا منم بفرستین دمتون گرم

----------


## Dr.med96

> پاسخ درست کدومه؟؟!!!
> فایل پیوست 69413


گزینه 3

----------


## narjes96

سلام بچه ها
شماها که رفتین ازمون خوب دادین؟

----------


## †Muhammad†

> گزینه 3


رفتی پاسخشو دیدی؟؟!! :Yahoo (4): 
پاسخش نادرسته داداشی!زیر خطی رو ک خط کشیدم توجه کن!گفته بیرونی زیرلایش 10 الکترون داره!برو تو پاسخ نامش توجه ک  ک بیرونی ترین زیرلایه چی رو در نظر گرفته!!
کجا زیرلایه 5s میتونه 10تا الکترون داره؟؟!!ارایش الکترونی این عنصر طبق سوال ب 4d ختم میشه ک در این صورت بیرونی ترین زیرلایه 10 الکترون داره!
اگ پاسخمو با دقت بخونی ب غلط این سوال پی میبری!هیچکدوم از جواباش نمیتونی درست باشه

----------


## narjes96

> رفتی پاسخشو دیدی؟؟!!
> پاسخش نادرسته داداشی!زیر خطی رو ک خط کشیدم توجه کن!گفته بیرونی زیرلایش 10 الکترون داره!برو تو پاسخ نامش توجه ک  ک بیرونی ترین زیرلایه چی رو در نظر گرفته!!
> کجا زیرلایه 5s میتونه 10تا الکترون داره؟؟!!ارایش الکترونی این عنصر طبق سوال ب 4d ختم میشه ک در این صورت بیرونی ترین زیرلایه 10 الکترون داره!
> اگ پاسخمو با دقت بخونی ب غلط این سوال پی میبری!هیچکدوم از جواباش نمیتونی درست باشه



سوالاش اشتباه داشت

----------


## ehsan.iz

دوست عزیز عنصر pd یک عنصر واسطه میباشد و عناصر واسطه دارای بی نظمی های زیادی اند که البته خارج از محدوده ی کتاب میباشد در عنصر pd اخرین زیر لایه 4d میباشد و دارای 10 الکترون است!! و 5s الکترون ندارد . و طراح محترم بهتر بود  که این سوال را طرح نکند اما چون صورت سوال به آن اشاره کرده  این سوال قابل قبول است

----------


## wintergirl

> رفتی پاسخشو دیدی؟؟!!
> پاسخش نادرسته داداشی!زیر خطی رو ک خط کشیدم توجه کن!گفته بیرونی زیرلایش 10 الکترون داره!برو تو پاسخ نامش توجه ک  ک بیرونی ترین زیرلایه چی رو در نظر گرفته!!
> کجا زیرلایه 5s میتونه 10تا الکترون داره؟؟!!ارایش الکترونی این عنصر طبق سوال ب 4d ختم میشه ک در این صورت بیرونی ترین زیرلایه 10 الکترون داره!
> اگ پاسخمو با دقت بخونی ب غلط این سوال پی میبری!هیچکدوم از جواباش نمیتونی درست باشه


ارایش اصلی پالادیوم  به صورت104d هستش یعنی الکترونها به زیر لایه 5s وارد نمیشن ولی طبق ارایش *مورد انتظار* که طبق کتاب باید اول به 5s بره سوالو خواسته. 
پارسالم همین نکته رو داده بود و بعد سوال از همین نکته بود ولی نمیدونم به چه دلیلی اینو تو سوال گفته بود.

----------


## Dr.med96

> رفتی پاسخشو دیدی؟؟!!
> پاسخش نادرسته داداشی!زیر خطی رو ک خط کشیدم توجه کن!گفته بیرونی زیرلایش 10 الکترون داره!برو تو پاسخ نامش توجه ک  ک بیرونی ترین زیرلایه چی رو در نظر گرفته!!
> کجا زیرلایه 5s میتونه 10تا الکترون داره؟؟!!ارایش الکترونی این عنصر طبق سوال ب 4d ختم میشه ک در این صورت بیرونی ترین زیرلایه 10 الکترون داره!
> اگ پاسخمو با دقت بخونی ب غلط این سوال پی میبری!هیچکدوم از جواباش نمیتونی درست باشه


نه داداش من اصلا آزمون ندادم پاسخنامه رو هم ندیدم

----------


## †Muhammad†

> دوست عزیز عنصر pd یک عنصر واسطه میباشد و عناصر واسطه دارای بی نظمی های زیادی اند که البته خارج از محدوده ی کتاب میباشد در عنصر pd اخرین زیر لایه 4d میباشد و دارای 10 الکترون است!! و 5s الکترون ندارد . و طراح محترم بهتر بود  که این سوال را طرح نکند اما چون صورت سوال به آن اشاره کرده  این سوال قابل قبول است


برا سنجش عادیه داداش!منم میدونم ب 4d ختم میشه اخه طبق سوال فقط این حالتو میشه در نظر گرفت!
نمیدونم چرا تو پاسخنامه گفته به 5s ختم میشه!!اصن با صورت سوالش همخونی نداره...!!انقد طراح عقب افتاده...

----------


## narjes96

> ارایش اصلی پالادیوم (ارایش تجربی)  به صورت104d هستش یعنی الکترونها به زیر لایه 5s وارد نمیشن ولی طبق ارایش *مورد انتظار* که طبق کتاب باید اول به 5s بره سوالو خواسته. 
> پارسالم همین نکته رو داده بود و بعد سوال از همین نکته بود ولی نمیدونم به چه دلیلی اینو تو سوال گفته بود.



چطوری میگین به این ختم میشه؟
من که ارایششو مینویسم به ختم میشه5s2   4d8

----------


## wintergirl

> چطوری میگین به این ختم میشه؟
> من که ارایششو مینویسم به ختم میشه5s2   4d8


نه پالادیوم فقط4d10 و هیچ الکترونی ازش وارد 5s نمیشه ولی طبق *مورد انتظار* اون طوری که شما میگید بنویسیمش
نکته اصلی سوال روی کلمه مورد انتظاره و اون اطلاعاتی که اول سوال داده واقعا معلوم نیست برای چیه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## †Muhammad†

> چطوری میگین به این ختم میشه؟
> من که ارایششو مینویسم به ختم میشه5s2   4d8


نظر تو درسته ابجی!ببین طبق کتاب باید این حالتو در نظر گرفت!ولی از لحاظ علمی غلطه
حالا علمی رو بیخیال!خوده صورت سوال گفته اخرین زیر لایه 10 الکترون داره!حالا ارایشو رسم کن ببین چ زمانی میشه 10 الکترون تو اخرین زیرلایه باشه.بعد برو گزینه هارو بررسی کن.

----------


## Dr.med96

> نظر تو درسته ابجی!ببین طبق کتاب باید این حالتو در نظر گرفت!ولی از لحاظ علمی غلطه
> حالا علمی رو بیخیال!خوده صورت سوال گفته اخرین زیر لایه 10 الکترون داره!حالا ارایشو رسم کن ببین چ زمانی میشه 10 الکترون تو اخرین زیرلایه باشه.بعد برو گزینه هارو بررسی کن.


بهتر بود مینوشت در لایه ظرفیت

----------


## mina_77

ریدینگش خیییلی سخت بود

----------


## mina_77

یه مسعله شیمیو به خاطر موازنش ول کردم

----------


## Alireza.arvin

اگه یکی از دوستان لطف کنه دفترچه‌ی اختصاصی رو واسه منم بفرسته خیلی ممنون میشم .

----------


## mohammad.sa

> اگه یکی از دوستان لطف کنه دفترچه‌ی اختصاصی رو واسه منم بفرسته خیلی ممنون میشم .


...سنجش...

----------


## rex

سلام دوستان گلم
2تا سوال داشتم 
1-به نظرتون سبک جدید عربی تو متن ندادن و  لکی و بی مزه سخت بودن دین وزندگی ممکنه تو کنکور هم تکرار بشه 
2-سوال مسءله ژنتیک امروز سنجش درست بود؟؟؟اخه پدر سالم و دختر هموفیل؟؟؟؟؟
ممنون میشم جواب بدین

----------


## †Muhammad†

> سلام دوستان گلم
> 2تا سوال داشتم 
> 1-به نظرتون سبک جدید عربی تو متن ندادن و  لکی و بی مزه سخت بودن دین وزندگی ممکنه تو کنکور هم تکرار بشه 
> 2-سوال مسءله ژنتیک امروز سنجش درست بود؟؟؟اخه پدر سالم و دختر هموفیل؟؟؟؟؟
> ممنون میشم جواب بدین


مرسی بابا!امرو کلی از سنجش غلط گرفتم ولی این ژنتیکو درست زده بودم حوصله بررسی شو نداشتم حالا ک رفتم دیدم فهمیدم ک حق با توست!!
ژنتیکشم غلط از اب در اومد.امرو کلی خندیدم با این سوالاشون....

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام دوستان گلم
> 2تا سوال داشتم 
> 1-به نظرتون سبک جدید عربی تو متن ندادن و  لکی و بی مزه سخت بودن دین وزندگی ممکنه تو کنکور هم تکرار بشه 
> 2-سوال مسءله ژنتیک امروز سنجش درست بود؟؟؟اخه پدر سالم و دختر هموفیل؟؟؟؟؟
> ممنون میشم جواب بدین


عربی و خصوصا دینی قطعا تکرار میشه.

متاسفانه بنظر منم برخی سوالاش غلط بودن امروز  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## tear_goddess

اون سوال هموفیلیه غلط بود ؟  :Yahoo (21):  
من همش سر جلسه حل میکردم میدیدم نمیشه !! 
بعد ب خودم گفتم نکنه هموفیلی اتوزومه  :Yahoo (21): ||| 
به هر حال ولش کردم

----------


## †Muhammad†

> عربی و خصوصا دینی قطعا تکرار میشه.
> 
> متاسفانه بنظر منم برخی سوالاش غلط بودن امروز


نشین دینی متن کتابو نخون خراب میکنیا.گفته باشم
هیچوقت دینی ب این شکل نیست.هدف دینی درک ایاته ن کل متن کتابو حفظ کردن!امروز یادت باشه بت چی گفتم.سر جلسه کنکور ب یاد حرفم میافتی
مهم ترین بخش سوالای دینی تو کنکور ایاته.همین و بس.

----------


## †Muhammad†

> اون سوال هموفیلیه غلط بود ؟  
> من همش سر جلسه حل میکردم میدیدم نمیشه !! 
> بعد ب خودم گفتم نکنه هموفیلی اتوزومه ||| 
> به هر حال ولش کردم


ن جوابش بدست میومد.ولی صورت سوال از لحاظ علمی نادرست بود.

----------


## mahdi7798

داداش من....سنجش هر سال سبک سوالاش به این شکله....شما رو هم اجبار نکردن که تو این ازمون که به اصطلاح خودتون خیلی بد بود شرکت کنین....
جامع های پارسال هم به این منوال بود......خود من درصدای سنجش اخرم با کنکور فرقی زیادی نداشت...یکی مثل علی کرامت واسه شما خوبه که از بیشتر بدانید کتاب واستون سوال طرح کنه :Yahoo (4): 


> برادر تو اگ از سوال چیزی میدونستی اینو نمیگفتی!!مزخرف ترین سوالای عمرمو دیدم.
> سوالای دینیشو برو با کنکور مقایسه کن ببین چقدر پرته دینی توجهش بیشتر رو مفاهیم ایاته اما این سنجش فقط یخواد متن کتابارو سوال بده دینی قلمچی خیلیییی سرتر از سنجشه.سوالای زیستش ک اصن ب گرد سوالای کنکورش نمیرسه و سوالای شیمیش هم غیراتستاندارد ترین سوالا بودن چون هم غلط داشت هم وقتگیر!
> یکی از سوالای شیمیشو میذارم.خوشحال میشم پاسخ درستو پیدا کنی

----------


## MiladSoltany

سلام 
کارنامه ی. نهایی کی میاد ؟

----------


## hrostami

سلام ببخشید شاید سوالم یکم بی ربط باشه؛ از دوستان کسی میتونه راهنماییم  کنه که حوزه های برگزاری آزمون های سازمان سنجش تو اصفهان کجاست؟

----------


## hamlo

با کارنامه نزدنش مسخره کرده سنجش

----------


## hamlo

همه ی آزمون ها نهایتا تا اول شب کارنامه رو کامل میزنن
شامل تراز و رتبه و اینا
فقط این دوست عزیز سنجش با اون همه دبدبه و کبکبه و پول و درامد نمیزنه

----------


## Gladiolus

> ن جوابش بدست میومد.ولی صورت سوال از لحاظ علمی نادرست بود.



اتفاقا از لحاظ علمی سوال ژنتیک درست بود
اگر کرومزوم های پدر جدا نشن و زن ترنر داشته باشیم میتونه هموفیلی باشه

----------


## narjes96

نتایج نهایی سنجش رو زدن بچه  ها

----------


## mard

> داداش من....سنجش هر سال سبک سوالاش به این شکله....شما رو هم اجبار نکردن که تو این ازمون که به اصطلاح خودتون خیلی بد بود شرکت کنین....
> جامع های پارسال هم به این منوال بود......خود من درصدای سنجش اخرم با کنکور فرقی زیادی نداشت...یکی مثل علی کرامت واسه شما خوبه که از بیشتر بدانید کتاب واستون سوال طرح کنه


واقعا بخدا خیلی مسخرست همین مونده بود که تو بیای بهترین دبیر زیست شناسی کشورو مسخره کنی... :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Dr.med96

یه سوال سنجش مثل قلم چی دفترچه پاسخ چاپ شده نمیده؟

----------


## mahdi7798

مسخره نکردم....واقعیته....پارسال از بیشتر بدانید سوال دراورده بود....شاید استاندارد شما در همون حده


> واقعا بخدا خیلی مسخرست همین مونده بود که تو بیای بهترین دبیر زیست شناسی کشورو مسخره کنی...

----------


## ali_7777777

شاید منظورشون اخرین لایه بوده اشتباه تایپی زدن زیر  لایه !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## WickedSick

> نشین دینی متن کتابو نخون خراب میکنیا.گفته باشم
> هیچوقت دینی ب این شکل نیست.هدف دینی درک ایاته ن کل متن کتابو حفظ کردن!امروز یادت باشه بت چی گفتم.سر جلسه کنکور ب یاد حرفم میافتی
> مهم ترین بخش سوالای دینی تو کنکور ایاته.همین و بس.


آره ولی آیات خیلی فرارن.(رسیده بودم به همین چن وقت پیش!ولی خیلی سخته حفظ آیات  :Yahoo (21):  )

----------


## ali_7777777

از سایت صنعتی شریف دینی  استاد رنجبر زاده رو ببین رایگانه 100 میزنی

----------


## ninish

رفقا يه سوال دارم لطفا لطفا جوابمو بدين؛ 
تو ازموناي سنجش هم مثل قلم چي تاثير تراز عموميا كمه يا نه؟؟؟ تو قلم چي كه ديدين عموميا نهايتا ٣٠٠ تا ميبرن رو تراز بيشترش رو اختصاصي ميچرخه،به نظرتون ازموناي سنجش هم همين طورن؟؟مرسي

----------


## Amir h

دوستان کسی پاسخ تشریحی آزمونو داره بفرسته بی زحمت؟؟؟؟

----------


## Arya3f

> اتفاقا از لحاظ علمی سوال ژنتیک درست بود
> اگر کرومزوم های پدر جدا نشن و زن ترنر داشته باشیم میتونه هموفیلی باشه


خب از لحاظ علمي درست باشه ولي بايد در اين مورد سوال بدن ؟؟ وقتي تو كتاب چيزي درباره ترنر و كلاين فلتر چيزي نگفته تكليف بچه ها چيه؟

----------


## Gladiolus

> خب از لحاظ علمي درست باشه ولي بايد در اين مورد سوال بدن ؟؟ وقتي تو كتاب چيزي درباره ترنر و كلاين فلتر چيزي نگفته تكليف بچه ها چيه؟


عزیز منم نگفتم که باید سوال بدن
اینو درجواب دوستی گفتم که نوشته بود از لحاظ علمی غلطه
وگرنه مسلمه نباید این طوری سوال بدن

----------


## Arya3f

> عزیز منم نگفتم که باید سوال بدن
> اینو درجواب دوستی گفتم که نوشته بود از لحاظ علمی غلطه
> وگرنه مسلمه نباید این طوری سوال بدن


نه ببخشيد منظورم شما نبوديد . به در گفتم ديوار بشنوه

----------


## mahdi7798

تراز عمومی سنجش مخصوصا این ازمونش قطعا تاثیربیشتری از قلمچی روی تراز کل داره....یه خورده هم به خاطر دینی سختش بوده احتمالا.....البته مثل قلمچی تراز جدا واسه عمومی نمیده ام


> رفقا يه سوال دارم لطفا لطفا جوابمو بدين؛ 
> تو ازموناي سنجش هم مثل قلم چي تاثير تراز عموميا كمه يا نه؟؟؟ تو قلم چي كه ديدين عموميا نهايتا ٣٠٠ تا ميبرن رو تراز بيشترش رو اختصاصي ميچرخه،به نظرتون ازموناي سنجش هم همين طورن؟؟مرسي

----------

